# New to the Board



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

First time on the board, I have been hanging around Roadfly and Jimmy 540i discussion forums.

I have tried to capture mod information on my website, www.bmw540ifun.com. I am always looking to add more information to help fellow enthusiasts.

Look forward to our discussions and figuring out how all the doo-dads included on this site work.

Malachi


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Is your name derived from the old Happy Days episode, co-starring the Malachi Brothers, inventors of the famous Malachi Crunch?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> Is your name derived from the old Happy Days episode, co-starring the Malachi Brothers, inventors of the famous Malachi Crunch?


Close, I got it from the last book of the Old Testament, the prophet Malachi . He has some very interesting things to say.

Man, I am overwelmed by all the options on this board. I guess it will take awhile to take advantage of all of them.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Close, I got it from the last book of the Old Testament, the prophet Malachi . He has some very interesting things to say.
> 
> Man, I am overwelmed by all the options on this board. I guess it will take awhile to take advantage of all of them.


Hey Celso! Welcome to the board. :thumbup:

You'll find this to be a very friendly and supportive place and the user interface is more modern than some others. You also won't find the censorship, commercial bias, and outright lying by administrators that characterizes the RF board.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Close, I got it from the last book of the Old Testament, the prophet Malachi . He has some very interesting things to say.
> 
> Man, I am overwelmed by all the options on this board. I guess it will take awhile to take advantage of all of them.


Welcome aboard! :thumbup:

Now to just get you use to using all the emoticons 

:clap: :banana: :supdude: :drink: :drive:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Welcome Malachi!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Welcome aboard! :thumbup:
> 
> Now to just get you use to using all the emoticons
> 
> :clap: :banana: :supdude: :drink: :drive:


Thanks!

You are right, I like that guy driving and shifting, that is pretty funny.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Welcome Malachi!


Thanks! Need to learn how to get my sig pic in the little box on the left.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> Is your name derived from the old Happy Days episode, co-starring the Malachi Brothers, inventors of the famous Malachi Crunch?





Malachi said:


> *Close*, I got it from the last book of the Old Testament, the prophet Malachi .


  :rofl:

welcome!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Malachi said:


> Thanks! Need to learn how to get my sig pic in the little box on the left.


That little one requires a bit of work...

;-)

Get posting!!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Welcome, Malachi!

I have read some of your posts elsewhere and am looking forward to seeing more of you around here. I think you'll find our techie stock went up pretty high when Zeck hung his hat for a visit. This place has been more of a social venue in the past, but it's always changing. 

Of course, you'll find that we sometimes express our differences here, but that most handle themselves in an adult manner.

Great to have you here!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Welcome, Malachi!
> 
> I have read some of your posts elsewhere and am looking forward to seeing more of you around here. I think you'll find our techie stock went up pretty high when Zeck hung his hat for a visit. This place has been more of a social venue in the past, but it's always changing.
> 
> ...


Thanks PropellerHead!

Is there a newbie post somewhere for me to read? I want to start learning how to use all the smilies, what does "Message Icon" mean and such?

I was wondering about this board's personality, I guess I will find out in due time. FYI, I am into getting my car to perform at a higher level without compromising the luxury (I still like taking my wife out on dates to nice places in a chariot).


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Thanks PropellerHead!
> 
> Is there a newbie post somewhere for me to read? I want to start learning how to use all the smilies, what does "Message Icon" mean and such?


 That newbie post is such a good idea I'm sure that somebody around here has thought of it- Note: I wasnt even bright enough to ask the question, so..well.. *I* didn't think of it. Anyway.. We'll help you through whatever q's you ask.

A message board icon is a handy, if rarely used lil thing that appears in the message listing beside your post. It sort of 'sets the mood' for your post if you want to use it.

Funny thing about 'emoticons.' They are supposed to show- or at least indicate- your emotion as you write. But, as this is still a message board, it's difficult to discern tone even when aided by such a feature.

I would offer one suggestion, though- regarding the size of your signature. Try to keep it small. :thumbup:

edit:
I have taken quite a liberty with your picture and post it here only for your review as a representative of my thoughts on 'smaller.' I gladly offer it to you to do what you wish or even help you do what you'd like to it and post any changes for you. I will also offer to remove it or immediately from my server at your request. While I prefer a PM, I see yours is turned off, so you may reply with your wishes here. I hope not to offend you with this offer:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I would offer one suggestion, though- regarding the size of your signature. Try to keep it small. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I will work on that sig pic. Can you tell me how to put it in the box to our left? I think that is perfect.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Thanks, I will work on that sig pic. Can you tell me how to put it in the box to our left? I think that is perfect.


Well... if there is one thing not too popular here at the fest it's the struggle needed to get an avatar: Specifically 1,000 posts. (Though some of our softer sex members have batted eyes and twinkled toes to get their way much sooner)

It took me over a year. 

edit- also check my message above- that is one nice thing- messages can be edited once posted.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> That newbie post is such a good idea I'm sure that somebody around here has thought of it- Note: I wasnt even bright enough to ask the question, so..well.. *I* didn't think of it. Anyway.. We'll help you through whatever q's you ask.
> 
> A message board icon is a handy, if rarely used lil thing that appears in the message listing beside your post. It sort of 'sets the mood' for your post if you want to use it.
> 
> ...


OK, lets see:

1) I don't know how PM work, so that is why it is turned off. Does it replace email?
2) These edits are new and I almost missed it
3) Great lil pic. if you don't mind a little taller would be nice to see the tires. Never mind, pic looks fine the way you had it, plus I wanted to try this edit tool. 
4) Not offended at all. Thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> OK, lets see:
> 
> 1) I don't know how PM work, so that is why it is turned off. Does it replace email?
> 2) These edits are new and I almost missed it
> ...


1)It does not replace PM, but is a nice way to send a quick, private note. Your decision to turn them on or off is neither bad nor good as far as I am concerned- it is your own.
2) Just one more way to help you get acclamated. 
3) You're just having fun, now- Thats good!
4) Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> 1)It does not replace PM, but is a nice way to send a quick, private note. Your decision to turn them on or off is neither bad nor good as far as I am concerned- it is your own.
> 2) Just one more way to help you get acclamated.
> 3) You're just having fun, now- Thats good!
> 4) Ask and you shall receive:


Thank you, it looks great. How is this?


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Malachi, I have not yet had the time to do either although there is a strip within 30 miles of me. I am sort of hesitant that I might damage my clutch or trani with repeated hard 1/4 mile launches. 

I have a G-Tech and after the engine and diff mods have not been able to get a clean launch or a tight 1-2 shift without squealing the tires. Before the mods it was easier to launch and shift without breaking the tires free because of the lower torque. A LSD would help. My best 0-60 run stock was 5.6 sec which I have been unable to beat after the mods because of the tire slippage. My rear tires are also worn down near the wear indicators so when I get new tires I will try another run. I would expect that with a perfect launch and shifts that a 5.2-5.3 sec 0-60 should be achievable.


Steve D


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Celso!!!! Welcome aboard!! I bet you didn't know that this board also has a irc chat room!! Come join us for some crazy E39 talk!!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> Thank you, it looks great. How is this?


MUCH better! I had to photoshop the grass a little bit to squeeze the tires in, but it wasn't too hard even for my very novice skills. Enjoy!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> Celso!!!! Welcome aboard!! I bet you didn't know that this board also has a irc chat room!! Come join us for some crazy E39 talk!!


Thanks Greco, looking forward to contributing. Little busy at work, little time for fun. Hope to chime in more in the near future.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Steve D said:


> Malachi, I have not yet had the time to do either although there is a strip within 30 miles of me. I am sort of hesitant that I might damage my clutch or trani with repeated hard 1/4 mile launches.
> 
> I have a G-Tech and after the engine and diff mods have not been able to get a clean launch or a tight 1-2 shift without squealing the tires. Before the mods it was easier to launch and shift without breaking the tires free because of the lower torque. A LSD would help. My best 0-60 run stock was 5.6 sec which I have been unable to beat after the mods because of the tire slippage. My rear tires are also worn down near the wear indicators so when I get new tires I will try another run. I would expect that with a perfect launch and shifts that a 5.2-5.3 sec 0-60 should be achievable.
> 
> Steve D


I hear you about taken care of the equipment, although I have been unable to control myself. Everytime I do a mod, I have to go test it somewhere.

As far as launches, my trial and error has led me to the following technique which lead me to what I believe a pretty good 60' time (2.02 sec).

1) Leave tire pressure pretty much normal. I pump up my fronts to 40lbs.
2) "fall" into the water box in second gear, then nail it
3) Rpm at launch = 1,000 _to 1,200_

I have tried no water box, lower back tire pressures, higher rpm and variations of each, and what I outlined above has worked best for me.

My problem is the first to second shift, my tires break loose, while other racing chirp, can't figure that one out.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Looking for missing posts?

Check here in off topic. I think Malachi's welcome got a little sidetracked from E39 content. I also think that the topic which sidetracked it is important enough for it's own thread.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi-

I accidently tagged one of your posts into the OffTopic thread about Zeck.  Sorry about that.

You are welcome to click here , choose edit and either delete it, edit it, or just ignore that I screwed up. Sorry about that.

:slap: Me


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Malachi-
> 
> I accidently tagged one of your posts into the OffTopic thread about Zeck.  Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


No problem PropellerHead. I guess you are this board's administrator? Also, can you tell me who runs this board...any background will be appreciated. Maybe the start of a newbie post.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> No problem PropellerHead. I guess you are this board's administrator? Also, can you tell me who runs this board...any background will be appreciated. Maybe the start of a newbie post.


Right now, there are two distinct duties for administrative individuals on Bimmerfest: admins and moderators.

Admins, like Jon Shafer, have a higher level of duty to the board members. They have responsibility across all boards for whatever services they must provide. These services include all of the moderator functions and a lot more. There are only two administrators as far as I remember- There are probably one or two more.

Moderators, like me, Agent99, and DanB here on the 5 series board, can clean things up and move them around to the appropriate places at either our best discression or after we recieve a request from a member. We have only responsibility local to our boards.

If you have an issue you think I can help with, I am happy to do my best. At the point where my ability to help is non sufficient, I will call on an administrator for assistance.

Hope that helps, and I hope you continue to enjoy your time here.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Right now, there are two distinct duties for administrative individuals on Bimmerfest: admins and moderators.
> 
> Admins, like Jon Shafer, have a higher level of duty to the board members. They have responsibility across all boards for whatever services they must provide. These services include all of the moderator functions and a lot more. There are only two administrators as far as I remember- There are probably one or two more.
> 
> ...


That helps, thanks!


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Hey Celso! Welcome to the board. :thumbup:
> 
> You'll find this to be a very friendly and supportive place and the user interface is more modern than some others. You also won't find the censorship, commercial bias, and outright lying by administrators that characterizes the RF board.


Damn Dave, if you have a bone to pick with RF, don't sugar coat it!  Couldn't agree with you more. Wish I had found this site sooner! Much time to make up for. Only 997 posts till I get an AVATAR.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Malachi said:


> First time on the board, I have been hanging around Roadfly and Jimmy 540i discussion forums.
> 
> I have tried to capture mod information on my website, www.bmw540ifun.com. I am always looking to add more information to help fellow enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


Hi bud,

Glad to see you found your way here. Looks like a lot of us will be posting here more often


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

humanoid said:


> Hi bud,
> 
> Glad to see you found your way here. Looks like a lot of us will be posting here more often


Fellas, welcome aboard!! I've been here for a while, tired of the RF bull$it 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Bee, where the f have you been!! Damn irc is so boring without you calling someone a jacka$$!!

It's gotten so boring I joined the Z3 room!! E39 room is just about Tyrone and him washing his car in his bikini!!


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

Greco said:


> Bee, where the f have you been!! Damn irc is so boring without you calling someone a jacka$$!!
> 
> It's gotten so boring I joined the Z3 room!! E39 room is just about Tyrone and him washing his car in his bikini!!


HAHAHA "*It's gotten so boring I joined the Z3 room!! E39 room is just about Tyrone and him washing his car in his bikini!!* "

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

You have pictures? Not that I'm interested but curious.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Greco said:


> It's gotten so boring I joined the Z3 room!! E39 room is just about Tyrone and him washing his car in his bikini!!


 :bustingup


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

mola said:


> HAHAHA "*It's gotten so boring I joined the Z3 room!! E39 room is just about Tyrone and him washing his car in his bikini!!* "
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> You have pictures? Not that I'm interested but curious.


O dayam no pics before dinner : puke:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Greco said:


> Bee, where the f have you been!! Damn irc is so boring without you calling someone a jacka$$!!
> 
> It's gotten so boring I joined the Z3 room!! E39 room is just about Tyrone and him washing his car in his bikini!!


No one's used this one yet: :lmao:



Chris


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

humanoid said:


> Hi bud,
> 
> Glad to see you found your way here. Looks like a lot of us will be posting here more often


Hey humanoid,

glad to see you here. I have been distracted from my fun lately and have not yet been able to engage.

Folks are making me feel at home here.

Do you happen to know what the "irc" board is that has been previouly mentioned?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Malachi said:


> Hey humanoid,
> 
> glad to see you here. I have been distracted from my fun lately and have not yet been able to engage.
> 
> ...


THE irc board can be found at http://www.bmwtips.com.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> THE irc board can be found at http://www.bmwtips.com.


Thank you


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Welcome nice car. Where do you take your car tracking. :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Welcome nice car. Where do you take your car tracking. :thumbup:


Thanks!

For road tracking I go to Hallett Motor Raing Circuit. I have a link to the track on my website listed below. Following that link and then going to "Track Experiences" will lead to the road coarse and a video "Hot Lap" I have also done a little self video, quality is not great though.

For the 1/4 mile I go to Tulsa International Raceway. I have a link to that site as well.

Do you "track" any?


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Malachi said:


> First time on the board, I have been hanging around Roadfly and Jimmy 540i discussion forums.
> 
> I have tried to capture mod information on my website, www.bmw540ifun.com. I am always looking to add more information to help fellow enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


Welcome, I just noticed you are from Oklahoma, what part? I'm in Norman. :dunno: Sounds like you're around the Tulsa area. Maybe I'll run into you at a Sunbelt Chapter event or something. (BMWCCA)


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For road tracking I go to Hallett Motor Raing Circuit. I have a link to the track on my website listed below. Following that link and then going to "Track Experiences" will lead to the road coarse and a video "Hot Lap" I have also done a little self video, quality is not great though.
> 
> ...


Actually im looking for a place to take my car tracking but dont know where is the Hallett Motor Racing Circuit close to Hollywood.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> Technik headers


 Do tell! :yumyum:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Samir @ renn-sport fabricated some headers based on the hamann design i believe. They are the 4-1 design, so it provides top end while sucking a bit of low end torque. I prefer the 4-2-1 design of G-Power which are in my shopping list for next spring...


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

SoonerE39 said:


> Welcome, I just noticed you are from Oklahoma, what part? I'm in Norman. :dunno: Sounds like you're around the Tulsa area. Maybe I'll run into you at a Sunbelt Chapter event or something. (BMWCCA)


What can you tell me about the Sunbelt Chapter? There is no one I run into around the Tulsa Area who has taken their E39 to the track.

Have you ever run at Hallett?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Actually im looking for a place to take my car tracking but dont know where is the Hallett Motor Racing Circuit close to Hollywood.


Not exactly near Hollywood Ca, but about 50 miles west of Tulsa OK

Sorry, if I misled you.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Not exactly near Hollywood Ca, but about 50 miles west of Tulsa OK
> 
> Sorry, if I misled you.


No problem.. How much does it cost and how long can you driv. Thanks..I might be just dropping buy next week...Hopefully you can drop bye and drive together.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> No problem.. How much does it cost and how long can you driv. Thanks..I might be just dropping buy next week...Hopefully you can drop bye and drive together.


You are going to be in OK next week?

It cost $75 for 5-15 minute sessions which are roughly one hour apart. The first time you drive on the coarse you have to get a license of some sort that cost around $45, and it lasts one year. There website is www.hallettracing.com.

The series I run is called "High Speed Touring" and it runs once per month. I only do it once or twice a year.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Malachi said:


> You are going to be in OK next week?
> 
> It cost $75 for 5-15 minute sessions which are roughly one hour apart. The first time you drive on the coarse you have to get a license of some sort that cost around $45, and it lasts one year. There website is www.hallettracing.com.
> 
> The series I run is called "High Speed Touring" and it runs once per month. I only do it once or twice a year.


So you pay 150 to drive for 30 minutes in 2 sessions. :yikes:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> So you pay 150 to drive for 30 minutes in 2 sessions. :yikes:


You got me!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Welcome to the 'Fest, Malachi !


----------

